# Polishing The RCR Cap Badge



## Pte AJB (19 Aug 2007)

Through the bad habit of folding my beret in on itself the raised circle surmounted by the crown with the Imperial Cypher has tarnished a bit. Can anyone point me in the right direction as how to restore it's beauty? I don't want to go at it with the wrong stuff and permamently mess it up.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2007)

If you are talking about a new RCR badge, you can't polish it.  Try washing it with a bit of soap and water, if the "tarnish" you describe is just surface discolouration, that should do it.  If you have worn the surface down through the shiny coating, it is not likely you will be able to restore it.  Any use of an abrasive polish (Brasso, Silvo, etc) will only damage the surface further.

If washing it doesn't work, your best bet may be to replace the badge.


----------



## Pte AJB (19 Aug 2007)

Thank you for the excellent advice Mr. O'Leary. A quick wash confirmed that I’ll be purchasing a new one, along with amending how I fold my beret.


----------

